# Reds on the flats



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Made an early morning assault on some redfish this morning.

Made my way to an area where there was noticeable waking and subtle fish movement, depth ranged from shoreline – 2 ft.

The sun hadn’t quite crested the horizon so sight fishing was out of the question. What I decided to do was slowly drift and when I saw a wake ahead of me I’d cast ahead of the wake, I spooked a lot of fish, but managed to catch two, 1 on a 1/8th oz. jig n plastic and 1 on a spook. Both fish came in less than a foot of water, I fought them w/ my foot on the bottom acting as a brake.

When the sun popped up they disappeared. Called it a morning with a nice 24 ¾” redfish to grill for dinner.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice reds! Love those early morning mud skippers. Thanks for the pics.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## NoFyrz911 (Apr 6, 2016)

Looks like a tasty dinner


----------



## MixMasterMike (Jul 5, 2016)

I went later that morning. Saw a fair number of reds cruising, but they weren't very interested in my presentations. Only caught one red off a blind cast near some old pilings on a soft plastic paddle tail. Threw at so many - but they'd let the lure swim right past them without a second glance. They'd turn to check out a VuDu but never got a taker (even with pro cure). Seems like my go to lures aren't producing this year


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Excellent job Bruce! Good eats right there 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet Bruce!!! Glad ya got a meal!!!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

When you say the flats, do you mean the grass flats out in the ICW, or North Escambia Bay/Escambia River area. I've heard both areas referenced as the flats.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

iJabo said:


> When you say the flats, do you mean the grass flats out in the ICW, or North Escambia Bay/Escambia River area. I've heard both areas referenced as the flats.


Those are both considered flats.

Typically we refer to flats as any really shallow plateau or shelf where the water depth is pretty constant across a large area of seabed. The best flats will have a mix of grass beds, open areas (pot-holes), close to deeper water or water movement and BAIT, with bait being the most important. You catch fish because they are hungry, so you have to fish where there is bait.

Use wind and tides to help guide you to spots where water, wind, etc. may push bait against a shoreline or depth change.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Set the Hook (Dec 20, 2011)

It's always relaxing to get on the water early before everything gets churned up. Good job.


----------



## Fishtration (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice pics and pretty Red. Looks like it was a tasty dinner.


----------

